# MB's View of Biodiesel



## boooomer (Apr 23, 2010)

MB emphatically limits the use of biodiesel to B5. This is from their literature:
http://www.mbusa.com/vcm/MB/DigitalAssets/pdfmb/serviceandparts/biodiesel_Brochure5.pdf

Count the number of times MB mentions that using anything greater B5 voids the warranty. 
The photos were pretty convincing. So if this is bad for an MB engine isn't equally damaging to a BMW diesel? or any modern diesel?:dunno:


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=465736&highlight=

Read the link in my first post in that thread. After I read about VW's study, I made the decision to avoid biodiesel altogether, regardless of the percentage.


----------



## Diesel Bimmer (Aug 20, 2007)

Well, that answers a lot of my questions regarding biodiesel. Thanks for the links.


----------



## TDIwyse (Sep 17, 2010)

Interesting how the common rail trucks that use DEF and particulate filters and operate at the same rail pressures allow B20.

http://www.autoblog.com/2009/08/31/beware-the-scorpion-2011-ford-super-duty-gets-all-new-6-7-liter/

http://green.autoblog.com/2010/02/0...patibility-for-2011-duramax-6-6l-turbo-diese/


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

IMO the problem the inconsistant quality of Biodiesl. If bio suppliers are not all held to the same standards then car companies have no choice but to cover themselves. IMO..If I lived in a state which was going to require B7 or greater, I would insist that the state insure against any fuel related warranty claims for my vehicle. In fact I would sue them over it.


----------



## e90diesel (Sep 11, 2010)

TDIwyse said:


> Interesting how the common rail trucks that use DEF and particulate filters and operate at the same rail pressures allow B20.
> 
> http://www.autoblog.com/2009/08/31/beware-the-scorpion-2011-ford-super-duty-gets-all-new-6-7-liter/
> 
> http://green.autoblog.com/2010/02/0...patibility-for-2011-duramax-6-6l-turbo-diese/


GM uses an injector down stream from the engine for dpf regen. This allows for the use of b20 since oil dilution isn't a problem. Sure sems like a better way to go than the post injection system in BMW, VW etal.


----------



## TDIwyse (Sep 17, 2010)

e90diesel said:


> GM uses an injector down stream from the engine for dpf regen.


This would be news to me. Catepillar was the only major engine maker I was aware of that was still trying this (with big problems) instead of in-cylinder post-injection techniques. Do you have a link that confirms this extra injector on the Duramax? I did a quick search and didn't come up with anything other than in-cylinder post-injection-- same as MB, BMW, VW, Ford, Cummins for US light duty cars/trucks.


----------



## TDIwyse (Sep 17, 2010)

Well looky here. This is news to me. I'll be interested to see how this works for them as the Catepillar engines had issues with the injector tip getting carbon deposits on that injector.

http://green.autoblog.com/2010/02/0...patibility-for-2011-duramax-6-6l-turbo-diese/


----------



## TDIwyse (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm not able to find anything saying the new Ford B20 approved Scorpion engine has anything but in-cylinder post injection for the DPF regen. If anyone has a link that says otherwise I'd be interested in following it.


----------



## e90diesel (Sep 11, 2010)

TDIwyse said:


> I'm not able to find anything saying the new Ford B20 approved Scorpion engine has anything but in-cylinder post injection for the DPF regen. If anyone has a link that says otherwise I'd be interested in following it.


I wonder what the oil change interval is for the Scorpion. I have to wonder if BMW would approve b20 if they required oil change at say 6000 miles. Not likely since they pay for the first 4 years 50k miles. On a side note I wish GM and or Ford would get in the 3.0L diesel market for 1/2 ton pu and suv. If they can build world class V8 diesel why not?


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

e90diesel said:


> I wonder what the oil change interval is for the Scorpion. I have to wonder if BMW would approve b20 if they required oil change at say 6000 miles. Not likely since they pay for the first 4 years 50k miles.


The Ford has a pretty high oil change interval but I do not recall the number. Pretty certain it was much higher than 6k because I recall it being higher than the interval on my current Ford and that is 7500 miles. I do not know if it matters any but those Ford engines also hold a ton more oil or I assume the latest is just like the older ones, my current one holds 15 quarts.

I too am curious as to how Ford does things that enables them to advertise it can be ran on B20. Heck the trucks have big emblems on them for the B20. Maybe the computer just downgrades the oil change interval based on fuel quality or something like that.


----------



## listerone (Jul 21, 2009)

Untill diesel cars become common here I'm gonna avoid biodiesel completely for fear of inferior quality that can hurt my M57.


----------

